# tiffin



## dontdoit (May 10, 2007)

Don't buy one. I have had nothing but problems and I only have 3000 miles on it. Slide failure, brake failure, engine failure, plumbing failure, runs in the paint, etc. I called Bob Tiffin and he sends me to a place (east valley rv specialists, apache junction, az) and tells me to use his name and they will get me right in. 2 days later (after calling them and bringing it in at the time they told me to) they still haven't looked at the RV. Yep, Bob Tiffin is a great guy..........a great liar! What a piece of junk! I am going to ask him to buy this piece of junk back and he can use it. All these problems were do to NO QUALITY CONTROL by Tiffin. I have filed a complaint with the Attorney General of Alabama! :angry:


----------



## Bush70 (May 10, 2007)

Re: tiffin

Wow, That is hard to believe. I have an Allegro Bus and I would not own anything but a Tiffin product. I have had little to no problems and anytime I call for a part or anything else they are great. Bob Tiffin especially. I guess anyone can get a bad one but I believe Bob will make it right.
Good luck.


----------



## dontdoit (May 10, 2007)

Re: tiffin

and Mr. Tiffin has stepped up to the plate. He agreed that it never should have left his plant in that shape and has helped me get to a good repair shop and called them himself. You don't see that everyday. I am also sure his QC department will get a re-evaluation by him personally.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 10, 2007)

Re: tiffin

Wow!  That was a big turn-a-round in 12 hours!  The fastest yet!


----------



## C Nash (May 10, 2007)

Re: tiffin

Agree Tex.  At  1:57 AM Bob was a great liar and by 5:12PM he had done turned into a great guy. :laugh: Keep us posted don'tdoit on how your repairs turn out. Mr Tiffin really has no control on dealers that sell his products.  All that I have heard say he will really roll out the red carpet when you have to return to the Red Bay production plant in Alabama.  Never owned a Tiffin product but most really like them.


----------



## Bush70 (May 11, 2007)

Re: tiffin

I knew he would make things right. Tiffin is a great company and they stand behind there product. Again, I wouldn't own anything else.
Good luck


----------

